# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  plz help i cannot access internet unless in safe mode

## bowski3502

i have uploaded the last report from kaspersky. sorry i am very new with computers. i just bought this from a friend and it was previously a rent to own machine. i thought it was a good buy but it keeps crashing on me and none of the spyware/virus software has found anything that fixed the problem. plz help! thanks!

----------


## AndreyKa

> i have uploaded the last report from kaspersky


I can't see it  :Sad: 
Follow the rules

----------


## bowski3502

I have removed frostwire and here is my log. here goes...

----------


## Rene-gad

You had to make 3 log files as described in the rules and *attach* them to your post.
Pls. do it, otherwise any help will be impossible.
Warning: Pls. don't open more as 1 topic for the 1 problem!!!

----------

